# Thomas county 2013



## R and D (Sep 17, 2013)

Any reports?? Sure is hot...I went and sat on one of our alyce clover plots sat evening and saw 7 does and 1 small buck...killed a doe just before dark


----------



## oldways (Sep 18, 2013)

Big 12 killed at River Creek saw where he was signed out didn't see the deer. slow week..


----------



## buckner1983 (Sep 24, 2013)

The River Creek deer was a pretty nice one...may go to the next hunt there if I'm not working!


----------



## jimbar (Oct 1, 2013)

Was the 12 point a 6x6? Are there any pics anywhere.


----------



## R and D (Nov 8, 2013)

I killed a pretty good 9 pt tonight mid 130s weighed 220....seen 6 or 8 does also..


----------



## jimbar (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow that's a heavy deer. Congratulations. Do you know when the rut usually is in western Thomas County?


----------



## R and D (Nov 10, 2013)

I hunt near river creek and the rut is normally 1st of Dec..


----------



## jimbar (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks and good luck. I hope that 220 pounder spread his genes around a lot.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Western thomas if ya get a good front around thanksgiving they will be on there feet but r&d is dead on with the first week of December...the young bucks are moving well now by what I have seen at the processor last couple days...I see it's gonna be 32 Thursday AM...sounds like a good day to lay low in a deer stand!!


----------



## R and D (Nov 24, 2013)

Its starting....had 3 good bucks running a doe tonight...one of the other guys that hunts with me also saw a buck chasing....best be in the stand.....


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 24, 2013)

Id say if the forecast holds true and folks having a 4 day thanksgiving weekend, its gonna be a slaughter...this coming front should really boost big buck movement...deer have been gettin hit on 19 regular now, its time!!


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Thanksgiving buck!*

730 am chasing doe Thomas county


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm right on the Thomas/Grady line and have heard 9 shots this morning so far


----------



## R and D (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not far from the line either...one of our guys killed a good one this am...


----------



## GaNole (Nov 29, 2013)

Great looking buck!!  Congrats!!  I am in sw Thomas. Hadn't seen hardly any deer for last two weeks. Killed a yote this morning.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2013)

Anybody in the Pine Park area?


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Nov 29, 2013)

*one more pic*

Airport area


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 30, 2013)

good deal shayne...they have been running crazy out here last couple weeks!..looked like a big one that got hit by a car not far from where you are hunting too!  the rut is on in thomas for sure...had 13-14 deer brought to the shop in the last 2 days!


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah saw that one hit big body for sure horns cut off when I saw him thought it may have been big ten but he was spotted this am at 545 by a friend I hunt about 1 mile North


----------



## ACracing98 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shot a nice  8 with the bow about7:40 am....deer are moving  in Thomas!


----------



## ACracing98 (Dec 8, 2013)

Had a good time hunting this AM...deer were moving.  All within  15 minutes, I saw  a 6pt, two does, and a 10pt.  All were within bow range, but the cover was too thick.  Hopefully my luck will change!   Good luck to all!  They seem to be moving!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 18, 2013)

What's the word guys is it winding down in Thomas?


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 18, 2013)

ive seen a few shooter bucks this week still bumping does maybe just maybe


----------



## Thurston (Dec 20, 2013)

I came down sick so I haven't been able to hunt.  Hoping to turn the corner here in a day or so and should be able to get after it.....hope I don't miss it.  It's been that kind of year.


----------

